# Sevin Dust question



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

Can I mix Sevin dust with water in a hose-end sprayer? Like dry MiracleGro? Or does it have to be used dry, as a powder?


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

I think the point of the dust is because it messes up the systems of the bugs?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm not sure how that would work, but they make a concentrate liquid sevin if you want to spray instead of dust.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Read and follow the directions on the bag.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

The pesticide label is more than just a piece of paper. It's a legal document recognized by courts of law. The applicator assumes certain responsibilities upon purchase of the product. Applicators must read and follow the pesticide label. Read the pesticide label before a purchase, before mixing, before applying, and before storing or disposing of the excess pesticide or empty containers. (Source: Pesticide Management and Safety on the Home Grounds)


----------



## Kevin and Laura (Jun 23, 2002)

We use the liquid mix. It is easier for us because up on this hill there is always a breeze and I don't like the idea of powdering myself. With the Hudson sprayer it's a snap and I stay cleaner...the draw back is you cant use the spray on mix on your animals....



Kevin


----------



## skruzich (Jul 23, 2003)

Vera said:


> Can I mix Sevin dust with water in a hose-end sprayer? Like dry MiracleGro? Or does it have to be used dry, as a powder?


If the label says its a wettable powder, you can mix with water and spray.


----------

